# Qui sait installer windows et des jeux?



## iamjonas (20 Mars 2017)

Salut à tous!

Je recherche quelqu'un qui pourrait m'installer windows 10 et des jeux comme gtaV.

Niveau config je possède le dernier macbook pro 2016 sans touch bar.

Je suis sur Lyon et je suis pret a payer celui sachant faire la manip..

Cheers


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Si j'étais obligé d'installer Ouindoze, je lirais et appliquerais ce document : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2017)

Ca ne pose aucun problème si on tient compte de la procédure du lien de la réponse #2. Ne pas tenter de faire autrement, surtout que les derniers MBP acceptent les fichiers .iso de chez Microsoft, ce qui facilite l'installation. Ne pas tenter de faire une partition autrement qu'avec Boot Camp sous peine de corrompre une partie de la partition du disque dur interne et de devoir rédiger un message dans les forums pour corruption de partitions.

Si, si, si, fais un tour dans la section traitant de Windows et tu vas trouver une tonne de messages de membres ayant mal bidouillé une installation de Boot Camp en voulant passer outre. Attention, il faut une version légale avec une licence.


----------

